# Just a couple of pics of the gang to get going



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

The demons of Dublin can be found here!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your pictures were great Alvin. 
Thanks for posting them. 
Is that your 'pooch'?

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice pictures and cute doggy. Is it yours? What kind?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice Gang! Great Explorer! Beautiful Home!

Now you are going to have to post for us more pictures of all three.

Feather


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Nice pictures and cute doggy. Is it yours? What kind?


That's my Dad's dog Bruno. He's a Jack Russell terrier (like Eddie in Frasier). We got him for my dad to keep him company. They are inseprable.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I see you found a redhead. Those types are rare. Love the pix.

I'm going to have to get back into taking pix of pigeons. Chubby is a feral in my flock and he looks like he might be one of Garye's kids. Cute thing but doesn't like anyone to invade its space. Not as comfortable around me as Garye was. Sighhhh... I miss Garye, but she's probably with my dad.

Life is unfair.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alvin, great pics - love the scenery. Members of our family are really into the Jack Russell's. They are really cute but boy are they energetic!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your pictures are awesome, Alvin. Quite nice scenery and wonderful subject matter.

My son has a delightful little Jack Russel named Skeeter. Thank God, he lives next door to a big park. Those little dogs need to run.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Really enjoyed your pics, Alvin! 

Bruno is SO CUTE! Love those Jack Russells and know they are quite energetic!

Looks like he has LOADS of space to RUN and EXPLORE!!

What's the story about Pigiesaurus Rex? SIZE??


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Really enjoyed your pics, Alvin!
> 
> Bruno is SO CUTE! Love those Jack Russells and know they are quite energetic!
> 
> ...


I swear, you could get a double entendre out of "Good Morning".


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> I swear, you could get a double entendre out of "Good Morning".


Uh huh...takes one to know one!


----------

